# Clean-Shot Archery - Laser Broadheads



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

When I first came across the Laser Broadheads from Clean-Shot, I was a little taken back and confused on how to take them. Were they legal, were they ethical and will people begin to shoot past legal hunting hours and even the thought, would I be a cheater to use them. Then again, I thought to myself, an ethical hunter is always an ethical hunter. Then again, they will allow me to make much cleaner shots and more ethical kills.
I have had these for sometime but, have not been able to write about them until now. Not that I was too busy or sick, I just couldn’t figure out how to approach a write up on them. Well now I have and it will not be about how well they shoot and they do shoot well with proper tuning and some reading up on them. Assembly takes a little time but is well worth it and the quality of the broadheads is outstanding. I want to write about my thoughts on using these to hunt with.
Back in the 80’s when the compounds became to come out many traditionalists started yelping that archers who use compounds are cheaters. They use sights and don’t shoot instinctively. Well 30 + years later we tend to get along together and hunting has grown to be quite a large market due to compounds and technology. 
Now in 2011 a product hits the market again utilizing new technology giving us the Laser Broadhead and it has created a new stir amongst archers based on the same ideologies.
In my opinion after much thought and reading. It is no different than the creation of the compound. I believe that first you need to check your state laws. Here in Michigan we can use this broadhead to hunt predators, day or night. Deer, turkey and other animals it is illegal to cast a light on them but, what if we allowed this wouldn’t we get cleaner kills? Yes, maybe some of the competition is taken out but then again you can always use a stick bow or go back to sights. Don’t we in the hunting community always talk about making the clean shot or lessening the animals suffering? Doesn’t this product do that? Also remember that you can also choose to not use the laser and just shoot the hollow point broadheads which I would venture to say that you will be impressed with these broadheads with or without the laser.
I want you the reader to decide for yourself but don’t be bull headed in thinking right away you are a cheater. If you do, don’t use them!
So, if you are looking to replace or add to your broadhead collection the laser broadheads from SpotOn are well worth your time and investment. You will always know with these you will be “SpotOn”.

Article written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting

What are your thoughts on using a laser broadhead? 
Cheating or Cleaner kills?


----------



## nwhunter0 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ive bought the hollow point broadhead from them and i love it, it really takes a chuck out. i have shot a deer yet with it but i know that this hollow point is going to leave a huge blood trail. But they also have a laser calibration that helps you sight in your sight pins. Its legal in every state sense its not for hunting but its for sighting in your pins.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

I know the guy that invented these, he actually got me into archery! He let me shoot his crossbow one day and the rest was history. 

To answer your question - I don't hunt, so I wouldn't care either way what technology you're using. I do think it's an interesting idea (it would look really cool in the fog) and the concept of a rechargeable battery pack in a broadhead opens up a whole wealth of ideas. Unfortunately I can't use these for target practice because of the 30yd offset - I shoot with a slight cant so that would put the laser dot off at an angle. I just think they look cool! If there was a way that could adjust the laser based on yardage that would be really neat (so you don't have to have different broadheads tuned for different length shots)

He just came out with a model for bowfishing that is interesting (i think its called the laser bowfish assassin), because the laser diffraction offsets in the water so you can line it up on the fish and shoot. I have seen some bow-mounted lasers for this application but I think the clean-shot model has inherently more accuracy being mounted right inside the arrow head.


----------



## drillbit (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone sighted in a bow with the calibration setup? I'm wondering how it accounts for trajectory being that the laser will essentially be cast in a straight line? I hoping for sighting in this will result in none/ fewer lost arrows


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

If we ever invent a bow (or rifle for that matter) that shoots 299,792,458 meters per second (the speed of light) a laser sight would be perfect. Their defect is the are only good one distance. Arrow's fly in a balistic arch. People still believe in the Cyotee effect which is why this stuff still sells.

Lasers are great in one way that is often missed tho. they are arguably the best traing aid ever invented. If zero a lasor in to your aim point, and your ancorpoint moves or your form fails in some way, you can instantly see it. I love the laser I use on my bow but not as an aiming device..my sight does fine.


----------



## drillbit (Oct 26, 2009)

So it's not really going to be that beneficial in sighting in my bow?


----------

